# Music Suggestions



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

This year I want to play some type of Rock/ Metal. Anyone have suggestions? So far I have:

Bodies - Drowning Pool
Sinner - Drowning Pool
Step Up - Drowning Pool

Thanks!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

What is your theme?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Misfits man misfits! And Rob Zombie


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Enter Sandman: Metallica
Wish: NIN

Are you trying to keep it fast tempo/upbeat or do you want to get kinda dark?
Ironman, War Pigs: Black Sabbath

Can you tell I am really old?







LOL!
Still like the metal, though.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm trying to get fast tempo/beat music. I know there's one rob zombie song thats realy good (not living dead girl) but I can't remember the name.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Walk With Me in Hell or Foot to the Throat by Lamb of God
and look at Static-X


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dragula?

Dig through the ditches and, 
Burn through the witches 
and slam in the back of my 
Dragula (or something like that)

I think that was on the Matrix soundrack.

I have mixed cd of metal somewhere that I got from my nephew. If I find it, I'll see if there is anything like what you are looking for on it.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Halloween in Heaven by Type O Negative
Type O Negative has a lot of good songs for Halloween.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you want pure instrumentals go for video games... Quake 2 and 3 used a "band" (I think they formed just for the game project) called Sonic Mayhem and the pieces they did were specifically for gameplay, which translates to ambient and mood-establishing. Like haunt music.

If not, ya just can't go wrong with Rob Zombie's "Superbeast".

Or email the webdesigner guy from RedCrow Designs (http://www.redcrowdesign.net/) and find out what it would cost to lease some of his music for use in a home haunt. It's totally awesome, perfect for a haunt, and maybe he won't charge much if it's for a non-profit haunt. Worth a shot.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Love White Zombie/Rob Zombie. Probably some Lacuna Coil tracks.

I go with lighthearted fare... The Ghastley Ones - Surf Music with a Horror/Sci Fi bend.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, heres mine

Black Label Society
Suicide Messiah
Counterfeit God

Godsmack

Faith No More


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with Haunted Bayu, are you thinking of Dragula by Rob Zombie?






Dragula music video


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

I just found this out on youtube, sorry if this is old;


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, rockin'!! I LOVE the Ghastly ones! I'm definitely gonna try and make it out to see your haunt.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Iron Maiden-Number of the Beast
Static X-Bled for days
Dio-Black
Metallica-Master of Puppets
Alice Cooper-Welcome to my Nightmare


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

MINISTRY!!
Misfits
Skinny Puppy
Type O Negative
The Horrifics
Creature Feature
Voltaire
Electric Hellfire Club
Marilyn Manson
Rammstein
The Spawn soundtrack
DefTones
NIN
GWAR
DeadByDay
Scum of the Earth (several member's of White Zombie's new band minus Rob)
Front 242
KMFDM


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Late post but AWESOME tune

This is Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas) 

Specifically the Marilyn Manson remake of this song


----------



## astonmartin (May 24, 2008)

This is the kind of thread I always end up discovering new music from.... it's the best thing about the "long tail" and music.... before u had to read in a magazine or hunt around in a record store to find something cool -- which made the choices always subject to the "gatekeeping" of editors and music store buyers and etc... -- which would lead inevitably to mediocrity and the prevalence of "poser music" -- i.e. stuff that you want to like because you think it's cool, not because you really like it. Music journalism especially creates high-profiles for really lame stuff, because journalists are always looking behind their backs, trying to profile something that they think in 2 years people will think they were cool for liking "way back when".... I GREATLY prefer the democratic nature of threads like these, where people simply list their tastes and you can just look something up on itunes or youtube and check it out for yourself....

These days I'm really into techno and techno/rock and stuff like that -- try searching for these songs:

Thomas Falke "Revolution On The Dance Floor"
Groove Cutter "My Shooter"
Control One "Just A Little Bit"
Ian Carey "Redlight"
Kevin Weg "Dead Radio"

I don't usually go for techno but these are sort of like a wierd crossover between rock and techno/trance.

Here are also some downloads with some other cool stuff too -- http://www.electricfilebox.com/tracks 
:googly:


----------



## deathofdave (Jun 23, 2006)

check out Danceclub massacre 

its like evil circus music mixed with heavy metal


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ozzy! Ozzy! Bark at the Moon, Zombie stomp, Shot in the Dark, S.I.N., there's too many to list!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Try the HorrorPops!

Very cool stuff and great for dancing.

You can look up and save the songs on 
www.playlist.com
and then when the party starts just hit play and you are set for the night while your computer DJ's for you!


----------

